# just a clarification



## kunox (Jun 13, 2013)

I talked with my editor trying to figure out what had went wrong.{mainly because you aren't the only guys that have told me that i have erroors. here is the thing. my editor did fine made some after changes that messed things up. for one in a latter chapter she started putting thienges in post tense. so to correct i through everything in past tense. plus I made some additional changes. so the errors are mine not hes.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jun 13, 2013)

Have you tried writing in your native language? If you still want your finished stories to be in English, it might be easier to do a translation rather than write exclusively in English. If someone helped you with the translation it would likely create a much more coherent piece than editing through line-by-line.


----------



## kunox (Jun 13, 2013)

lol that's so funny.. if I had a dollar for every time I've been asked that. "English is my native language." you'd figure it'd be Japanese right. lets just say the school system failed me. They where passing me in 8th grade with a second grade reading level. I mean they just continued passing me. even though I wasn't really getting the work. not that I am dumb though my mom pulled me out of school and proved that. got my g.e.d. though English wasn't my strong suit.


----------



## popsprocket (Jun 14, 2013)

I see. Well, if your editor made those mistakes, then they aren't particularly good at English and probably shouldn't be calling themselves an editor.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jun 14, 2013)

[FOOT] —————————> [mouth]


----------



## Yurika (Jun 14, 2013)

Dear kunox,
I admire your tenacity and the fact that you are following your dream. So many give up halfway; the writing world can be cruel.
My advice to you would be to learn how to take critique. Also, I agree with popsrocket that a proper editor should not be making mistakes. You would be wise to take your work elsewhere for a second opinion. 
Please also take care when you are posting to this forum: this may be the only place where some of your readers will ever get introduced to you and having around 20 errors in one sentence is not indicative of good writing. I know that this is a forum with a social feel, but you are trying to draw attention to yourself as a writer. Take the time to think about your posts and structure your sentences - you might be taken more seriously if you do.
Please do continue to chase your dream. Some of the best advice I ever got? Read a little every day, write a little every day. Allow yourself to learn and grow.


----------



## Skodt (Jun 14, 2013)

^ Really good advice. Has been told a billion times to this poster, but maybe this time they will listen.


----------



## Jeko (Jun 14, 2013)

I always feel it is terrible when the school system fails anyone - but especially writers.

Kunox, I encourage you to rise above those forces that want to keep you down and write! Write! Write!

And read. Books can teach you almost everything you'll ever need to know.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 14, 2013)

The other side of the coin is -- it might be time to wake up and smell the coffee. And that applies to folks on both sides of this advice.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jun 14, 2013)

I would suggest that posts here might be a good place to practice those things you know need work - punctuation, spelling, etc. It would definitely help us to understand what you're saying, and thus be better able to offer advice/answers.


----------



## kunox (Jun 14, 2013)

Yurika said:


> Dear kunox,
> I admire your tenacity and the fact that you are following your dream. So many give up halfway; the writing world can be cruel.
> My advice to you would be to learn how to take critique. Also, I agree with popsrocket that a proper editor should not be making mistakes. You would be wise to take your work elsewhere for a second opinion.
> Please also take care when you are posting to this forum: this may be the only place where some of your readers will ever get introduced to you and having around 20 errors in one sentence is not indicative of good writing. I know that this is a forum with a social feel, but you are trying to draw attention to yourself as a writer. Take the time to think about your posts and structure your sentences - you might be taken more seriously if you do.
> Please do continue to chase your dream. Some of the best advice I ever got? Read a little every day, write a little every day. Allow yourself to learn and grow.



I am getting a second option. it's kinda in negotiations. right now though it will be free.


----------



## kunox (Jun 14, 2013)

shadowwalker said:


> I would suggest that posts here might be a good place to practice those things you know need work - punctuation, spelling, etc. It would definitely help us to understand what you're saying, and thus be better able to offer advice/answers.



that's true.... I'd rather learn from a teacher because I'm not shoting at the dark then.


----------



## FleshEater (Jun 14, 2013)

I believe it was Stephen King that said some people cannot write and will never be able to. This isn't a skill shared by everyone on earth. Perhaps writing is not your forte.


----------



## Jeko (Jun 14, 2013)

> I believe it was Stephen King that said some people cannot write and never will be able to.



I'm not sure what such a statement could be founded upon, or how it could be beneficial to anyone. I believe everyone can tell a story, because everyone has a story to tell.


----------



## Sam (Jun 14, 2013)

Of course everyone can tell a story. That doesn't mean everyone can tell a story worth reading. Anyone can become proficient at writing. That is, at putting together sentences which are pleasing to the ear. But anyone can't become a great storyteller. It's a skill you're born with.


----------



## Jeko (Jun 14, 2013)

Of course. That, IMO, means that everyone should try to tell a story.

I see a lot of potential in you, Kunox. Don't let it go to waste.


----------



## Apple Ice (Jun 14, 2013)

Well it seems to me non of us really have an idea of how good a _story teller_ she/he is. It's their communication that is the problem. They could be very good when they sort out their technique. 

Regardless, this is an amateur site for people who have writing as a hobby. No one should ever tell them to stop writing. If someone wants to write stories then that's fine, regardless of their ability.

Another one of my bad examples: If I want to try and dance and fall on my arse every time I attempt throw a shape it really doesn't matter as long as I enjoy it. (This isn't true by the way, I'm a fabulously fierce dancer. I think, anyway.)


----------



## JosephB (Jun 14, 2013)

There two critical attributes for achieving success in any creative endeavor -- one is the ability to take constructive criticism, the other is the capacity to self-evaluate. If you're lacking in one, you can sometimes make up for it with the other. But without some measure of both -- and I don't see either -- all the "chase your dream" pep-talks in the world won't make a difference.


----------



## Apple Ice (Jun 14, 2013)

I have no idea what the back-story of this post is and how well they can do either of those things. them trying to become a writer won't hurt anyone. Maybe their bank account actually. But, meh, we're all on this site for that exact cheesy dream reason


----------



## JosephB (Jun 14, 2013)

There's plenty of back story to support it. And it's not going to hurt anyone -- as long as people don't mind wasting their time with any of this.


----------



## Sam (Jun 14, 2013)

> Well it seems to me non of us really have an idea of how good a _story teller_ she/he is. It's their communication that is the problem. They could be very good when they sort out their technique.
> 
> Regardless, this is an amateur site for people who have writing as a  hobby. No one should ever tell them to stop writing. If someone wants to  write stories then that's fine, regardless of their ability.
> 
> Another one of my bad examples: If I want to try and dance and fall on  my arse every time I attempt throw a shape it really doesn't matter as  long as I enjoy it. (This isn't true by the way, I'm a fabulously fierce  dancer. I think, anyway.)



I never said Kunox was a bad storyteller. Cadence pointed out that anyone can write a story. I agreed, with the proviso that not everyone can be a good storyteller. The two are inextricably linked, but neither is less or more important than the other. It's one thing being able to tell brilliant stories, but if you can't convey them in a way that people understand, you might as well not write them at all.


----------



## Apple Ice (Jun 14, 2013)

Sam said:


> I never said Kunox was a bad storyteller. Cadence pointed out that anyone can write a story. I agreed, with the proviso that not everyone can be a good storyteller. The two are inextricably linked, but neither is less or more important than the other. It's one thing being able to tell brilliant stories, but if you can't convey them in a way that people understand, you might as well not write them at all.




Yes, yes, i agree with that but I don't see the point in suggesting that they just pack it in. One of the earlier suggestions of writing in her native language would better then let the internet translate for them or something. Either way, he/she has to sort it out if they do want to an audience. If not then just let them write unreadable stories till the cows come home


----------



## shadowwalker (Jun 14, 2013)

My main concern with the OP is that, if they want help/guidance/advice/critiques/whatever from forum members, then they need to make some effort to communicate clearly. This is a consistent problem with posts. We can't help if we can't understand what's being asked for, and we can't be supportive if statements are being misinterpreted.


----------



## dale (Jun 14, 2013)

Cadence said:


> I'm not sure what such a statement could be founded upon, or how it could be beneficial to anyone. I believe everyone can tell a story, because everyone has a story to tell.


well, we can all throw a football, too. but i doubt andrew luck has anything to worry about if i walk into the colts stadium for a try-out.


----------



## philistine (Jun 14, 2013)

FleshEater said:


> I believe it was Stephen King that said some people cannot write and will never be able to. This isn't a skill shared by everyone on earth. Perhaps writing is not your forte.



I prefer a similar quote: 'they say everyone has a novel inside of them; for many people, that's where it should stay'.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 14, 2013)

philistine said:


> I prefer a similar quote: 'they say everyone has a novel inside of them; for many people, that's where it should stay'.



I wish you would take off those loud shoes, I can't hear what you are writing!

:listening_headphone


----------



## philistine (Jun 14, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> I wish you would take off those loud shoes, I can't hear what you are writing!
> 
> :listening_headphone



You won't be saying that I when stick one up your BUTTS.

No, really, they're quite pointy. If this writing thing doesn't cut the mustard, I could always try my hand at giving roadside prostate examinations. Polyps beware, you're in for a scare.


----------



## FleshEater (Jun 14, 2013)

Apple Ice said:


> Yes, yes, i agree with that but I don't see the point in suggesting that they just pack it in. One of the earlier suggestions of writing in her native language would better then let the internet translate for them or something. Either way, he/she has to sort it out if they do want to an audience. If not then just let them write unreadable stories till the cows come home



Kunox is writing in his/her native language: English. Just go through Kunox's started threads and you'll see where everyone else is at.

A lot of people blamed Kunox's editor in this thread, but how can you blame an editor? I can't even translate what some of his/her messages are saying.

Yes, sometimes packing it up and finding something you're good at is better than doing it and reaping criticism after criticism. Everyone has to be semi-successful to continue doing what they're doing...don't they?


----------



## Robert_S (Jun 14, 2013)

I would recommend Kunox go back to school. English Composition or basic writing skills at an accredited Community College would bring him/her up to speed in 1-2 years.


----------



## kunox (Jun 14, 2013)

firstoff. just so people know this. I am a he. lol. but I have been looking into education but need money and a ride well that and a place that's close. also i don't believe you should give up on a dream. well in the short run or as I like to say. "I should quit while I am ahead. then i would have never started in the first place."


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 14, 2013)

Just for clarification I speak American now, but my original language is English.  Do you guys notice my accent?


----------



## kunox (Jun 14, 2013)

only like three dancing gofers ago.. lol... no actually I didn't.. lol


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;ocoOqgVwkTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocoOqgVwkTE[/video]


----------



## shinyford (Jun 14, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> Just for clarification I speak American now, but my original language is English.  Do you guys notice my accent?


Personally, I'd say yes. There was a definite twang to that post, even if nothing directly discernible. Also, you didn't mention football once.

Or tea.


----------



## Cran (Jun 14, 2013)

*Just to clarify the clarification*

kunox has stated in the OP that the errors were his and not those of the editor, so the replies about the editor's shortfalls are irrelevant. 

Everyone is entitled to have an opinion, and to state that opinion within the bounds of the law and community standards - whether any given opinion has value, or more value than another, is in the mind of the beholder. 

Yes, this is a forum for amateur writers who want to write for a hobby, or even to simply meet others with similar interests, but it is also more than that. A surprisingly large fraction of our members are professional writers in one field or another, and we also have professional editors among us. Even when looking at our amateur writers, quite a few are professionals in related areas - teachers, for instance. Finally, there are members who have simply been writing and guiding other writers for many years - here and elsewhere - because they are good at it. 

We don't advertise, but we willingly share our knowledge and experience because we believe that great writing and great stories should be encouraged and supported; because we are encouraged by the enthusiasm of new writers finding their feet and their voice in what is becoming an increasingly messy cacophony of calls for attention, whether in the world of information or that of entertainment.  

kunox, despite the obstacles placed before him, including those he has put there himself, has persisted in his chosen course. That alone deserves respect. Whether his difficulties with clear written communication are due to a lack of training, poor spelling and grammar, or uncorrected typos because he using a keyboard or device that is not ideal, doesn't matter - that's his challenge to overcome. If he does not, then that obstacle will always remain for him. 

If there is a message in all of this, it is: Never, ever, give up. You might not become the best in the world, but you can always become the best you can be.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 14, 2013)

Cran makes a very poignant post, and it brings me to this speech by a former college basketball coach and commentator, Jim Valvano who died of cancer.  His speech is in reference to his fight with cancer, but I think it can be applied to many areas of life.  For those of you that have never seen this, please watch it until the end because it's one of the greatest speeches of all time.

[video=youtube;HuoVM9nm42E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuoVM9nm42E[/video]


----------



## kunox (Jun 14, 2013)

Cran said:


> kunox has stated in the OP that the errors were his and not those of the editor, so the replies about the editor's shortfalls are irrelevant.
> 
> Everyone is entitled to have an opinion, and to state that opinion within the bounds of the law and community standards - whether any given opinion has value, or more value than another, is in the mind of the beholder.
> 
> ...



thank you... these are words to live by.... thank goodness I already do.


----------



## squidtender (Jun 14, 2013)

Well said, Admiral . . .


----------



## Robert_S (Jun 15, 2013)

In the meantime, Kunox, I would recommend a book on grammar. Study on your own until you can get the money for structured lessons. "The Elements of Style" by Strunk, White and Angell would be a good start.

But here is the search on Amazon:

Amazon.com: Grammar - Words, Language & Grammar: Books


----------



## JosephB (Jun 15, 2013)

Plenty of that kind of advice has been offered before, many times, in several threads. You know the old saying, "fool me once..."  etc. etc.


----------



## Jeko (Jun 15, 2013)

> "The Elements of Style" by Strunk, White and Angell would be a good start.



That book can teach you miracles. There's no better book to teach you how to write, IMO.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 15, 2013)

Miracles? That's a bit of an overstatement. With the exception of some of the no-brainer platitudes ("Be clear" etc.) it's a pretty handy little reference. That's about it.


----------



## Jeko (Jun 15, 2013)

Relative miracles.


----------



## J Anfinson (Jun 15, 2013)

I believe anything can be learned with enough dedication. It's if you lose that dedication that you're certain to fail.


----------



## Leyline (Jun 15, 2013)

FleshEater said:


> I believe it was Stephen King that said some people cannot write and will never be able to. This isn't a skill shared by everyone on earth. Perhaps writing is not your forte.



Not _exactly_. This is what he said:

 [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]This, of course, is the killer. _What is talent?_  I can hear someone shouting, and here we are, ready to get into a  discussion right up there with "what is the meaning of life?" for  weighty pronouncements and total uselessness. For the purposes of the  beginning writer, talent may as well be defined as eventual success -  publication and money. If you wrote something for which someone sent you  a check, if you cashed the check and it didn't bounce, and if you then  paid the light bill with the money, I consider you talented.

[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Now  some of you are really hollering. Some of you are calling me one crass  money-fixated creep. And some of you are calling me bad names. _Are you calling Harold Robbins talented?_ someone in one of the Great English Departments of America is screeching. _V.C. Andrews? Theodore Dreiser? Or what about you, you dyslexic moron?

_[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Nonsense.  Worse than nonsense, off the subject. We're not talking about good or  bad here. I'm interested in telling you how to get your stuff published,  not in critical judgments of who's good or bad. As a rule the critical  judgments come after the check's been spent, anyway. I have my own  opinions, but most times I keep them to myself. People who are published  steadily and are paid for what they are writing may be either saints or  trollops, but they are clearly reaching a great many someones who want  what they have. Ergo, they are communicating. Ergo, they are talented.  *The biggest part of writing successfully is being talented, and in the  context of marketing, the only bad writer is one who doesn't get paid.  If you're not talented, you won't succeed. And if you're not succeeding,  you should know when to quit.

*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*When  is that? I don't know. It's different for each writer. Not after six  rejection slips, certainly, nor after sixty. But after six hundred?  Maybe. After six thousand? My friend, after six thousand pinks, it's  time you tried painting or computer programming.
*
[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Further,  almost every aspiring writer knows when he is getting warmer - you  start getting little jotted notes on your rejection slips, or personal  letters . . . maybe a commiserating phone call. It's lonely out there in  the cold, but there _are_ encouraging voices ... unless there is  nothing in your words which warrants encouragement. I think you owe it  to yourself to skip as much of the self-illusion as possible. If your  eyes are open, you'll know which way to go ... or when to turn back.

[/FONT]

 ​


----------



## Robert_S (Jun 15, 2013)

That last paragraph is the glimmer of hope an aspiring writer needs.


----------



## FleshEater (Jun 15, 2013)

That wasn't what I was thinking of, but I did take his original comment to the edge of the cliff and push it over. This is what I was remembering;

"And no matter how much I want to encourage the man or woman trying for the first time to write seriously, I can't lie and say there are no bad writers. Sorry, but there are _lots _of bad writers."

Which would coincide with what you posted Leyline...when does one quit and move on to something they can find success in?

I would say when someone continuously turns a cold shoulder to excellent advice. That's probably a good hint that maybe it's time to pick up something else.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Leyline (Jun 15, 2013)

> Which would coincide with what you posted Leyline...when does one quit and move on to something they can find success in?



While I agree with this, and most of what King said, he admits that he's talking about a singular version of success. If a writer, of whatever skill or talent level, finds joy in the act of writing, good for them. That's a success in and of itself.


----------



## philistine (Jun 15, 2013)

Leyline said:


> While I agree with this, and most of what King said, he admits that he's talking about a singular version of success. If a writer, of whatever skill or talent level, finds joy in the act of writing, good for them. That's a success in and of itself.



Success:

*1. The attainment of popularity or profit
*
I'd say what you're talking about is more spiritedness, or contentment despite a lack of commercial success. Finding joy in writing, despite being terrible at it, isn't what the majority of people would call being a success. Success, in almost anyone's opinion, connotes financial kudos, or at least some kind of recognition from know-it-alls in whatever field it may be.


----------



## Leyline (Jun 15, 2013)

philistine said:


> Success:
> 
> *1. The attainment of popularity or profit
> *
> I'd say what you're talking about is more spiritedness, or contentment despite a lack of commercial success. Finding joy in writing, despite being terrible at it, isn't what the majority of people would call being a success. Success, in almost anyone's opinion, connotes financial kudos, or at least some kind of recognition from know-it-alls in whatever field it may be.



[h=3]noun[/h]

 the accomplishment of an aim or purpose:_the president had some *success in* restoring confidence_

 the attainment of popularity or profit:_the success of his play_

 a person or thing that achieves desired aims or attains prosperity:_I must make a success of my business_

 _ archaic_ the outcome of an undertaking, specified as achieving or failing to achieve its aims:_the good or ill success of their maritime enterprises_


----------



## JosephB (Jun 15, 2013)

I love a good dictionary duel.


----------



## kunox (Jun 15, 2013)

JosephB said:


> I love a good dictionary duel.




could you fiim the fatality for me I have yard work to do today.... lol.


----------



## philistine (Jun 15, 2013)

Leyline said:


> *noun*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Before a full on skirmish of semantics takes place, your definition would also be very singular. Three-quarters of those listed define success, in some way, as a means to yield something.


----------



## Leyline (Jun 15, 2013)

philistine said:


> Before a full on skirmish of semantics takes place, your definition would also be very singular. Three-quarters of those listed define success, in some way, as a means to yield something.



So? Where on earth did you get the idea that I was giving anything other than my singular opinion? I, quite frankly, don't care how a 'majority of people' define anything.


----------



## philistine (Jun 15, 2013)

Leyline said:


> So? Where on earth did you get the idea that I was giving anything other than my singular opinion? I, quite frankly, don't care how a 'majority of people' define anything.



Your written work only cuts mustard when a person, or several persons, deem it good enough- it has nothing to do with you yourself thinking it the best thing ever written. In that instance, it matters what other people think..

Unless of course, commercial success means absolutely nothing to you- in which case, steady the course.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jun 15, 2013)

Just a reminder that we all know what success means, and shouldn't need to consult a dictionary. Also a reminder that 'commercial success' is a poor metric of determining the benefit one recieves from writing. Also a reminder that I've got a study session with an attractive asian girl at 1pm and it takes over an hour to get to the library (it's 10:30am now). Also a reminder to pick up milk.


Also a reminder to shave!

Also a reminder to stop hijacking all these reminders.


----------



## Cran (Jun 15, 2013)

Whatever the endeavour; whether it's writing, or imparting advice: Why do we keep doing it? 
Because it's the only path to success (no matter how one measures success). 

And, while it is desirable that success comes in one's lifetime, sometimes it comes later. 
In those instances, the personal aspect is somewhat moot.


----------



## kunox (Jun 15, 2013)

*meanwhile back onto the subject. basically this is what my editor just sent me back in an email. this is very important because it has bearing on what we are discussing.*

_Hung up the phone and saw your message. Yeah, if you don't think you can make the corrections accurately, probably not the best plan for you to do them then. I really didn't understand why when you told me about the new errors in the proof they weren't corrected. You told me about them, you knew they were wrong (and how so - the double letters), so why are they still in there? I don't get that at all."_
*
I learned from this experience that my work is going to have to be checked twice. also I agree with what she said after this. I am going to need a tutor badily. problem is I'll need money for that. and maybe two or three years. so that's something else to figure out.*


----------



## FleshEater (Jun 15, 2013)

That was the first post of yours I could understand. Do you really have that much of a problem with spelling and grammar or is it more of an impatient or lazy thing? If you do have trouble I can relate because I absolutely suck at math, which is why I never do anything that requires using it, ha-ha!


----------



## philistine (Jun 15, 2013)

Staff Deployment said:


> Just a reminder that we all know what success means, and shouldn't need to consult a dictionary. Also a reminder that 'commercial success' is a poor metric of determining the *benefit *one recieves from writing.



I'd agree, if anyone actually mentioned benefits. The point of discussion was whether success was a benefit in and of itself in regards to writing for oneself.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 15, 2013)

I suck at spelling, and used to be absolutely horrible with grammar.  On my ACT I only got a composite score of 22 in English, with a **9* *​for usage and mechanics.  If I had done as well with my English as the rest of the sections, I would have gotten a 30 or higher composite score instead of a 27.  That's sad.


----------



## kunox (Jun 15, 2013)

a lot of it has to do with my ability to type.. which comes and goes according to how I got my desk set up and what position I am setting in. also I do go over my post before and after just in case. though I don't ketch everything.... especially when i ma very emotional or trying to reply to many people.

right now looking for a tutor on second life with a new account... lol


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 15, 2013)

kunox said:


> a lot of it has to do with my ability to type.. which comes and goes according to how I got my desk set up and what position I am setting in. also I do go over my post before and after just in case. though I don't ketch everything.... especially when i ma very emotional or trying to reply to many people.
> 
> right now looking for a tutor on second life with a new account... lol



If you have a library near by, you could go there and see if they have any people that do tutoring.  There are also some government agencies that provide free adult continuing education tutoring.


----------



## kunox (Jun 15, 2013)

the problem there is getting to them lol. plus I am already on ssi but thanks for the advice.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 15, 2013)

kunox said:


> the problem there is getting to them lol. plus I am already on ssi but thanks for the advice.



Getting tutoring to help with your grammar and spelling shouldn't affect your SSI.


----------



## kunox (Jun 15, 2013)

nope but the ssi speaks to the finds I have.. $45 a month and a extra $35 just because fund.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 15, 2013)

kunox said:


> nope but the ssi speaks to the finds I have.. $45 a month and a extra $35 just because fund.



The programs and stuff I am talking about our often voluntary and free.  The library where I live has a program where they will help people do genealogy work.  There are some things you never know exist until you ask.


----------



## kunox (Jun 15, 2013)

i do believe if you don't ask you want receive... I'm thinking someone important with the firs name with a letter J said that.. not sure who though.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 15, 2013)

*"If you don't go after what you want, you'll never have it. If you don't ask, the answer is always no. If you don't step forward, you're always in the same place."*_— Nora Roberts_


----------



## kunox (Jun 15, 2013)

I can almost be hypnotized by the dancing beavers and girls with fast swords.


----------



## luckyscars (Jun 16, 2013)

kunox said:


> i do believe if you don't ask you want receive... I'm thinking someone important with the firs name with a letter J said that.. not sure who though.



Janis Joplin?


----------



## NeoCaesar (Jun 16, 2013)

What I don't understand is your steely determination that you want to publish NOW. Take your time; enjoy what you write and do it little and often. You are aware you need improvement and are willing to take this on board. However, this will not be an instantly gratifying process. Nobody expects to pen a masterpiece the first time they try.

I would guess it would be a couple of years before you should be troubling any proof-readers or editors. Start smaller.


----------



## kunox (Jun 17, 2013)

NeoCaesar said:


> What I don't understand is your steely determination that you want to publish NOW. Take your time; enjoy what you write and do it little and often. You are aware you need improvement and are willing to take this on board. However, this will not be an instantly gratifying process. Nobody expects to pen a masterpiece the first time they try.
> 
> I would guess it would be a couple of years before you should be troubling any proof-readers or editors. Start smaller.




lol I just like to add.. I tried some tutors.. apparently their to expensive. and I defilement don't ave enough money butt i am not giving up.

p.s. thank you guys. lol


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Jun 18, 2013)

Cadence said:


> I believe everyone can tell a story, because everyone has a story to tell.



Oof.  That's like saying everyone needs to eat, so everyone can be a master chef.  While anyone can pursue anything and become reasonably good at it, one's capacity for an ability is rarely related to one's need for that ability, or desire to have that ability.  I may have a lifelong dream of winning the Kentucky Derby, but at 215 pounds, that's something that will have to stay a dream forever.



Leyline said:


> Not _exactly_. This is what he said:
> <talk about how talent is really nothing more than the fact that you got paid>



I think my summarization of King's quote should show just how ridiculous I consider it.



JosephB said:


>



Mindless fluff.

Though knowing you, perhaps that was the point.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 18, 2013)

Gamer_2k4 said:


> Mindless fluff.
> 
> Though knowing you, perhaps that was the point.



You catch on fast. Of course, it's piffle, as Ox used to say. And the visual is nauseating. Reminds me of that awful "Painter of Light" guy. Gag.


----------

